# Can Rats Use Tissue Paper?



## PastelRat (Jul 28, 2016)

I have lots of tissue paper left over from my b-day, can rats use it? I thought it would be fun to stuff a little into DIY treat balls, since they can shred it. Is the dye safe? If not I also have plain white tissue paper.


----------



## writingonwalls (Oct 1, 2016)

I think that plain tissue paper would be fine and fun for ratties so long as there isn't any fragrance on it (sometimes they're used to wrap candles or perfume). The only thing to watch out for is if one of them decides to eat the paper. Usually they just have a blast chewing but you never know. My rat Alice loves to chew paper towels and college handouts. ;D


----------



## AmbientWanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

You'll need to check with manufacturers to be 100% sure, but usually the dyes on tissue paper are non-toxic as they're around children and children tend to eat things they shouldn't. Any non-toxic paper my rats usually have once I'm done, theres a newspaper printed near me with a non-toxic dye that I'm sure no one has ever seen the inside of because it's free so everyone uses it for their litter trays/small animals


----------

